# Donor Egg treatment - what did you (or do you plan) tell your dr/maternity unit?



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello there, I'll post this on both the Czech & single women thread. I've just been to see my doctor to the good news and hopefully will be going to the hospital for my Booking visit in a few weeks time. 
I'm happy to say that I had donor sperm but am less happy to have it on my medical records that I used DE. (I will be telling my child/ren though). 

What did others do or plan to do about this and what sort of questions am I likely to face at the booking appointment anyway?

Any advice, ideas much appreciated,
Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Candee (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi Felix
Hopefully this is a dilemma I will be facing soon!  
Anyway, from what I have gleaned, using donor eggs places you at higher risk of pre-eclampsia, something to do with the attachment of the placenta? Not sure exactly about this, but basically, what I have read is that if your Dr/MW know that you have used donor eggs, then they will monitor you more closely, because the earlier PE is detected, the better... So that might be a reason for telling them? 
Anyway, this is only stuff that I have got from googling,   because I don't have any professional knowledge at all, so hopefully someone who actually knows their stuff might come along soon  
Candee
x


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi Felix,

Just a quick one as I need to run, but you might want to read this thread regarding nuchal scans and whose age (ie you or the donor's) is required to achieve a more accurate (and I use the word loosely here ) result. This may not matter to you if you are not interested in pursuing this test (I didn't): http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=196313.0

I know there were another couple of threads on the donor egg board that discussed disclosure or otherwise to GPs and so on - you may wish to have a look when you have some time up your sleeve. On the medical side of things, I guess the most important thing is that doctors don't rely on your family's history of illness to diagnose any illness of your child, but you can finesse this if and where necessary.

Finally, I'm not in your position at the moment (but planning to be! ) but once there, would be disclosing this information. In fact, I have already told my midwife (the one that delivered my poppet) and her response was that mine would be the third donor egg baby she would have delivered of late in my small town...clearly, it's a bit more common than I might have thought! It is, however, a very personal decision and I'm very aware that my way might not be the best way for everyone - but it is the best way for me (just as what ever you decide will be the best way for you ).

A-Mx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I agree with inde I had read ivf in general was more prone to placenta praevia but might be wrong. Also as a nurse I have come across de and ivf babies parents often tell you and about their treatment, but it was only referred to as the child had respiratory problems and the consultant was looking to family for history and screening them but said that the mothers blood tests were not a factor as child was donor conceived. There was no other discussions .
I suppose maybe to reflect on why you would need or want to withold medical information on your baby?
L


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Felix, 

If I ever manage to get pregnant (  this next cycle might finally be the one) then I think I will probably be totally honest with the healthcare professionals I deal with. Partly because I don't really mind who knows (my family and friends will all know, the child will know, why not the doctors, nurses and midwives etc?) and partly because I would want to be sure that any relevant medical issues were taken care of. I don't really know if there would be any, but I guess I'd just prefer to disclose everything from the start so that I didn't run into any problems later.

I am a little concerned about possible negative response, particularly from my GP who has been totally unhelpful to date, but on the other hand, they are still obliged to offer me a good level of care and if I get any nonsense I'll sort them out   

But at the end of the day, you have to do what feels right for you. It's a very individual decision.
Good luck, and congratulations again - all very exciting  
Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

I would be totally honest - but that's my own opinion - then again my GP knows its DE and I'm being refered to the Obs Specialist in glasgow Prof Greer - so he'll know too.  My clotting issues put me at high risk of pre-eclampsia anyway,  plus having a downs brother I would have to be totally honest regarding nuchal testing... Again its a personal decision but having the support of my GP has been a godsend.  He's been brilliant.  
All the best Felix x x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I told them.
To be honest it didn't really occur to me not to. But then I'm not sure why I did either. I originally thought the age of the donor was relevant for downs risk stats etc, but then found out it wasn't anyway.
Xxx


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks ever so much all for your replies.  I'm starting to come round to the idea that it might be easier to be honest.  I think my main worries are people's reactions and people outside my immediate family and friends knowing.  I definitely don't want work to know and somehow feel telling drs etc make the information more publicly available which is pretty silly I guess.

I will check out the discussions on the Donor sperm/eggs board thanks Inde.

LL, I thought the donor's age was relevant for downs risk etc?

Love and hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Felix

Well apparently (and this is only what my hospital told me), they take into account donor age if they do the nuchal test via a scan. They couldn't see my baby's neck properly tho with my scan so they did it via a blood test instead. They said that it was with the blood test the donor age wasn't relevant as all the info they needed was taken from the bloods.I didn't look into it anymore than that.

Love
LL xx


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

That makes sense LL.  I guess if it was the test looking at the neck they'd then factor their findings against your age (if non DE) or donor's age (if DE) to get the most accurate picture.

Hope you're resting up nicely ready to meet Alfie soon? 

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------

